# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Ayuda con SuperLight

## DarkNai

Hola a todos!
He empezado a mirar y a practicar los juegos que vienen en el SuperLight de R.G. y me ha llamado mucho la atención el juego de "A través del espejo mágico" pero a la hora de practicar y desarrollar el juego, me parece que la parte en la que tengo que realizar el corte para que vuelvan a quedar las cortas como deben de quedar (para no revelar nada por aquí), que se ve un poco raro para el que mira desde fuera.
¿Alguien podría darme algún consejo para que no se note tanto el corte y parezca que estas haciendo algo raro?
Gracias.

----------


## josep

Yo lo hago habitualmente porque es un juego que suele gustar mucho...

y es muy fácil de realizar. Nunca he tenido el problema que dices.

NO es nada raro que despues de cortar hagas una extensión y

recojas las cartas por donde tù sabes. La gente no sabe lo que

vas a hacer a continuación. Algunas veces he mezclado en falso

(nosotros llamamos la mezcla del borracho o del loco..aunque

creo que tecnicamente debe tener otro nombre más normal) y al

espectador le encanta.

. Creo que con una buena presentación

es un gran juego. Yo no me preocuparia del corte que dices...

Un saludo mágico.

----------


## DarkNai

Gracias josep!
Practicare la presentación y lo pondre en práctica espero que sea todo un exito como dices.
 :D

----------

